# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Nâng cấp Ram,nên hay không

## hoaian

máy em cpu e6500,main g31tm p21,ram 2g(2 thanh 1g bus 667),các bác cho em hỏi có nên nâng cấp ram lên bus 800 ko,em thấy nhiều người nói bus 800 chạy nhanh hơn rất nhiều,thanks các bác trc,:d

----------


## giahuy76

bạn nên nâng cấp dung lượng ưu tiên trước nha

----------


## thuthunga

theo minh nghĩ bạn nên nâng cấp dung lượng lên trước vì main hỗ trợ dung lượng ram 8g mà.nếu thấy onl thì mua cây ram 2g bus 800 mà xài để dành sau này có nâng cấp ram cho dễ :d.

----------


## thethaotamchinh

lên được 16gb chứ => vì main này hỗ trợ max 8gb cho 1 slot ram, mà main này có 2 slot ram.

bạn nếu nâng cấp lên ram thì lên dung lượng ram, và nếu đủ tiền... thì lên bus 800 đều được hết...

chúc bạn luôn vui

----------


## fantasysl06

nâng cấp ram? 

quá tuyệt vời và rất cần thiết. vì máy tính sử dụng càng nhiều ram càng tốt. vì cpu khủng mà ram ít thì cũng chẳng hơn đc là bao nhiêu

----------


## remxinhthoa

bạn này hỏi thừa ghê. tất nhiên là cần rồi.
lưu ý dùng đúng ram có hỗ trợ của máy nhé. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## ctthutrang85

thật tuyệt vời khi nâng cấp ram đúng bus, dung lượng và nếu đc cả tên hảng ram mà bo mạch chủ hỗ trợ. cpu mạnh, mainboard tốt thì bạn còn chần chờ gì nữa mà chưa nâng cấp ram ( nếu bạn có nhưu cầu và kinh phí )

----------


## muabuon

mình có con macbook pro 2 thanh ddr3 1g, mà nó hỗ trợ 8g lận. không biết nên up lên full mã hay chi 4 g thui. con mình đời 2010.
nếu nâng cấp full luôn thì máy chạy có vấn đề gì không ta??? giúp mình với....

----------


## ta12km

việc nâng cấp ram tùy thuộc vào mục đích sử dụng. dòng máy hỗ trợ tối đa bao nhiêu ram thì bạn yên tâm nâng cấp tối đa để trải nghiệm sức mạnh mà dòng máy của bạn đem lại nhưng bạn lưu ý tùy thuộc vào hệ điều hành bạn đang sử dụng ( nếu hệ điều hành của macbook thì bạn yên tâm còn hệ điều hành windows xp chỉ nhận 3gb. còn các hệ điều hành từ vista trở lên thì nhận đầy đủ và tối đa hóa phần cứng của máy ). chú ý chọn đúng hãng ram, bus, dung lượng ram mà bạn muốn nâng cấp.

----------


## mypham

*trả lời: nâng cấp ram,nên hay không*

main này của bạn hỗ trợ ram ddr2 có bus 667/800 mhz nên bạn có thể nâng cấp lên tốt. nếu sử dụng hệ điều hành 32bit thì dung lượng tối đa là 3,2gb (có thể ép để dùng được ram 4gb, tất nhiên cái gì ép thì cũng không tốt). sử dụng hệ điều hành 64bit thì bạn có thể nâng cấp dung lượng ram >4gb

----------

